# For FX only: GT8, GT10, vs GT100



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2016)

Not sure if this belongs in the Beginners section, so I'll just post it here.

I'm currently using a POD HD500 for effects only, but I kinda want to move onto Boss' offerings. I was considering the M13, but they're limited to only 4 effects at once. 

So, anyone that's used these before, or has experience with them, can anyone tell me the major differences between these? I've heard issues of tone suck with the GT8 and GT10, but I'm not sure if it's a minor or widespread issue. I'm also wondering if the quality of effects between the GT8, GT10, and GT100 is really that drastic. I know the GT100's UI is much more improved, but given I've delt with the POD HD's UI for awhile now, I can probably get used to it.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 13, 2016)

I own a GT8. There is absolutely no reason to get anything other than the GT100. Even its price difference is quite small in the used market. The dual screen is awesome and it has crazy programming functions. Since the POD HD interface feels similar to a kick in the nuts, you'll appreciate it rather than "get used to it" 

The Line6 sound far better in the ampsim department, though. For FX only I'd gladly recommend the GT100 over the HD500. Boss GT stuff is built like a tank and the FX are its strong points. Haven't compared both unit's FX side by side, but sure both have plenty of stupid stuff, lol

Regarding the tone sucking thing... Honestly, I find that kind of stupid. "Tone" pots on guitars suck tone and people insist on using them (ah, the irony). If a unit that helps you achieve plenty of things "sucks" you a 5% of "tone"... Well, I don't think is that of a big deal... (Unless you're Eric Johnson ). That's what the global EQ settings in these things are for.

(Not having your amp cracked to 11 sure robs you tone as well, but it also lets you keep your hearing in return. A little sacrifice for convenience  )


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2016)

I've seen some GT100s in the 300 dollar range, but that's pretty rare. I'm thinking about trading my HD500 either for a GT10 straight trade or a GT100 + cash. Hopefully someone grabs. 

And that's about what I thought. Everything I've heard of the GT series has the amp sims sounding like absolute '80s dog doodoo, but the FX are tip top, even on the GT10. 

Also, hows the wahs? I'm iffy on the HD's wahs and was considering getting a Crybaby 95Q to handle those duties if the GT wahs don't cut it.


----------



## longi (Jul 14, 2016)

The GT-100's wahs are better than the HD500's and are a bit more tweakable if I remember correctly. The G T-100 is very easy to use once you get used to it, much easier than the HD500's. There are also a couple of good amp models on there if you find that you need another sound that your amp won't cover. I'm able to coax some good sounds out it so it can't be that bad! I've found the clean amp models to be very good. The GT-100's effects are better for the most part although I think the reverbs on the HD500 might be slightly better. The HD's harmonizer is better than the GT's and the modulations are better on the GT-100.

I had a couple of GT-8's in the past and they sound almost the same as the GT-100 effects wise. I belive the GT-100 has a far better buffer than the GT-8 though. I've no eperience with the GT-10 although it probably sounds the same as the GT-8 and GT-100 other than the amp models.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Jul 14, 2016)

I would have a look at the GP-10 (with or without GK-3 pickup).


----------



## odibrom (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, I am using an old GP100 rack unit for FX only and I have to say that it sucks tone on its A/D and D/A connections. Since all of these units are digital, they will do the same in a lesser degree, there ain't no True Bypass here. I believe that the A/D and D/A conversions have evolved a lot since 1995 and that some may have it almost perfected (AXE stuff?).

So, this to say that one shouldn't expect miracles...


----------



## Rex (Jul 14, 2016)

I really like my old Boss GT5 when I use the 4cm


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 14, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> I would have a look at the GP-10 (with or without GK-3 pickup).



That's not what I'm looking for.  I don't want to have a guitar synth, plus the lack of MIDI.

And I know that these digital units will tone-suck to some degree, but given the GT10 and GT100 are more modern, I would think the converters would sound a bit better.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jul 14, 2016)

I just bought a used gt 100 on for $330. it's arriving today between 4 and 5 oclock. that's a pretty comfortable price I think


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 14, 2016)

GT100 interface is really cool. The left screen lets you move around pedal blocks as if they were actual pedals. The right screen lets you adjust the parameters for each pedal. Before I got the GT100, I bought an HD500 which I returned after a week. The interface is horrible.. absolutely horrible.. I was shocked how bad actually from a company that has been making pedal boards for many years. It also doesn't do the 4cm well at all. There are issues with level matching and headroom.. its best to run it direct to the power amp. The HD500 models were pretty cool... BUT they all were variations of the same thing and seemed to all have tube saturation built into the models, even when the cab sim was turned off. They sound mushy through a tube amp. I think the POD is great for direct recording or direct to PA.

The GT100 models when used with an amp can be excellent. They are hit or miss though. Out of the 30 models, I would bet you can find 5 you really like.

I also use the GT100 as a DI front end to my computer. There are parallel paths; one is used with my amp w 4cm, the other path is DI I send to my computer for recording. The tone and conversion is excellent, I don't notice any suck.

I dont use the USB recording feature, but you can if you don't have an interface.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 14, 2016)

I have an interface, and I have a Randall V2 on the way I plan on using for all my amp sounds. I just want to use it for effects, and as a MIDI switcher for the V2.


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 14, 2016)

odibrom said:


> Hi, I am using an old GP100 rack unit for FX only and I have to say that it sucks tone on its A/D and D/A connections. Since all of these units are digital, they will do the same in a lesser degree, there ain't no True Bypass here. I believe that the A/D and D/A conversions have evolved a lot since 1995 and that some may have it almost perfected (AXE stuff?).
> 
> So, this to say that one shouldn't expect miracles...




I had the GP100 ages ago before I got the GT100. The GT100 doesn't suck tone like the old units. GP100 was a 16bit unit with old converters. THe GT100 is 24 bit with modern converters.


----------



## sharedEQ (Jul 14, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have an interface, and I have a Randall V2 on the way I plan on using for all my amp sounds. I just want to use it for effects, and as a MIDI switcher for the V2.



Its the best board for this. I wish my amp had midi switching.


----------



## odibrom (Jul 14, 2016)

sharedEQ said:


> I had the GP100 ages ago before I got the GT100. The GT100 doesn't suck tone like the old units. GP100 was a 16bit unit with old converters. THe GT100 is 24 bit with modern converters.



Obviously... nevertheless, just saying... this also applies the Line6 stuff...


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 14, 2016)

The main differences between the GT8, 10 and 100 are the interface and layout. That's it. Well, the amps of the GT100 will probably sound better than the ones on the GT8 but they still suck compared to a real amp. I'd still recommend you to try to get a GT100. It's much easier to use than the others yet has even more programming options under the hood. 

For example, I don't know about the GT10, but you can assign up to 8 actions on the "extra" pedals (LOOP and CTL) in the GT100. In the GT8 you only have the CTL pedal and can only assign one action. These "actions" are pretty much anything you can think off that applies on top of your current patch. So If you use the 1-4 switches to control your amp channels you could apply an OD, delay, chorus, volume boost, compressor and EQ all at once just pressing the CTL/LOOP pedal, which is f*cking awesome.

BTW, The stompbox modelling is actually quite good. Since some of the emulations are actual Boss pedals, they sound great when used with a real amp. That's what I use for my "solo boost" preset.

For example, check out the lead tones with ODs in this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wy89a4NEXw


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 14, 2016)

I forgot to ask about that as well.  Was curious about the difference between the distortions. Mostly wanted to use the fuzzes, tubescreamer, and treble booster.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 15, 2016)

Here is a video showing all the ODs, but somehow the guy managed to get them all to sound the same 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCh8lRKvPzc


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Jul 16, 2016)

not to hijack but I hope someone can help me. I may start my own thread on the GT100 specifically because I got questions. But I'll just ask one here since we're on topic. I didn't want to start another GT100 thread right away.

I just got the GT100 and this is my second day using it. I have it the 4CM because I want my amps gain sound. My question is, how exactly do I tap into my amps sound once I turn on the fx unit?

I hooked it up the 4CM and turned it on.......and the first (patch/preset/sound, etc), that popped up was the U01 Hi-gain stack. Is this the first "default" preset that everyone gets when they turn on the unit for the first time or is this my amps gain channel coming through? And if it's not my amps gain channel, how do I summon it? 

It kinda sounds like my amp but I can't tell because there's so many options and tweakability that I start straying away from my original starting point and then I asked myself, is this my amps sound or the pedals sound?

On a side note, Is it me or do they OD's all sound fizzy? I tried a few OD models like the OD1, TS, Turbo...... I tried EQ'ing and tweaking for a while and no matter what I do, it makes it sound fizzy and I can't seem to oust it. maybe I'm doing some things wrong. I have more questions, and I'm sure I'll get even more as time passes but this is all I'll ask for now. thanks for anyone's response and if it's more appropriate to start my own thread then I will. BTW I'm trying to achieve the high gain from my amp and just put some of the pedals OD on it but they sound way more fizzy than my Bad Monkey did


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 17, 2016)

You better start a new thread if you have a lot of questions since this one may be derailed. I don't own the GT100, but I'm pretty sure that the default patches are NOT using your amp channels (GT100 amp modelling instead). That is something that you have to set up via the 4 cable method and the "send/return" functions on the GT100, which are most likely disabled by default. Read the manual or watch a 4 cable method/midi youtube tutorial 

When you set up everything correctly, try the "Natural" and "Warm" ODs. They may fit your taste better.


----------

